# Ferrari style shift plate/boot



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone offer something like this or has anybody tried custom making one out of a sheet of aluminum or something? I cut down my stock shifter and decided that a late like this might look better. Any help? Thanks guys.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You could have one made quite easily. Make yourself a template of the gates of the shifter, and send it off to a machine shop for watercutting. Make sure to add a little extra room in the cut so the shifter doesn't rattle and drive you nuts.

While you're at it, you really should look into chroming or polishing your stock shifter. A black shifter will look really ghetto with a nice shift gate.


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just not sure how I would make a template like that? Go steal it off the local ferrari challenge arcade game?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

flyguy4386 said:


> Just not sure how I would make a template like that? Go steal it off the local ferrari challenge arcade game?


The easiest way would probably be to take the shift boot out, put the center console back in without it, and make a mock up out of cardboard. Make sure the shifter clears the slots completely during every possible shift.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

oooh, i might have to look into trying to make one!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what about the reactive plate and boot?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^ It's ugly as hell.

A gated shifter would be oh-so-much cooler.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> A gated shifter would be oh-so-much cooler.


could you post up an example of that.


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> could you post up an example of that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

flyguy4386 said:


>


ahhh, that shouldn't be too hard, jus have some shop laser cut or waterjet the piece, then jus screw it into the trim piece. Jus make sure to get the dimensions right or else you're gonna have alot of trouble getting into gear.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that would be pretty trick looking!


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

What about an Audi TT-style circle trim ring on the shifter plate?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive seen the ring style before
i think ractive makes that


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

you'd need to make you're own shift boot though. if you removed that entirely and just put a plate in there, you risk letting ALOT of dirt, and/or whatever else you drop in your getting getting in there. think about taking off a door panel, and putting the screws down near the shifter, and that screw, unbeknownst to you, falls in, and jams your shifter into first gear. you're gonna get VERY pissed off when you realize you have to remove the center console because you dropped a screw in there. make one of those plates for an 00-01 SE 5speed with a boot to prevent shit from falling inside, and i'd buy it without thinking about it.


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

That would be the least of my concerns, I have ideas of how to prevent that, but first I would like to get one made.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ive seen the ring style before
> i think ractive makes that


i used the ractive round one designed for a civic and then customized the center console a little bit. this is when it was in the sentra (still haven't finished it....doesn't bother me really, having a half grey and wood half black console)









and in the ser









best cheapest easiest boot replacement IMO? try the stock leather boot out of an ser. hard to beat.


----------

